# Introducing the 034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the MkII Audi TT!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on our new 034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi! :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3/S3*

*Retail:* $189.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $159.00 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is only available for the first 10 buyers, and these mounts are in-stock and ready to ship!*

​
We're proud to announce the availability of the Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3/S3!

034Motorsport's Motorsport Dogbone Mount is the new standard in performance and durability. This dogbone mount was designed with performance in mind, and is manufactured in-house from billet aluminum. Unlike other products on the market that use a polyurethane bushing, our mount features a genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing to maintain proper articulation and offer some vibration dampening. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount is machined and assembled in-house, and designed to eliminate the slop associated with the factory mount.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount will cause some increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. This mounts is a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.

This upgrade was extensively tested on the street and track in various 034Motorsport product development vehicles before release.

*Features:*

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing
Greatly Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Greatly Reduced Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Dogbone Mount
*Installation Instructions:*

*Click Here!*
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2013 Audi A3/S3 (8P)
2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS (8J)
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV)
2006 - 2010 Volkswagen CC / Passat (B6)
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R20 (MkVI)
*Please Note:*

We recommend pairing this dogbone mount arm with our Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair for the ultimate reduction in drivetrain slop.
Alternatively, this mount can be paired with our Early (2005-2008.5) Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Insert or our Late (2009+) Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Insert.
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*



​


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

How bad is the increased NVH with this? The commentary in your install instructions is amazing BTW :laugh:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

robotvoice said:


> How bad is the increased NVH with this? The commentary in your install instructions is amazing BTW :laugh:


If you have to ask, then... well, you know.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

robotvoice said:


> How bad is the increased NVH with this? The commentary in your install instructions is amazing BTW :laugh:


It depends on what dogbone mount bushing you have in the subframe. If you're stock, it's not noticeable. If you have a polyurethane insert, then you'll feel some vibration in the wheel. If you have our Density Line press-in bushings, then there will be a noticeable increase in the steering wheel and shifter, as well as some added sound that is load/RPM dependent.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We still have 2 left at the Introductory Special price!


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Kinda want this. 

Anyone who has this installed on their car.. what did you actually notice? 
Yes I can read what it's supposed to do.. but actually user feedback for this specific car or any of its variants.. would be appreciated!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! These are now back in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Fined said:


> Kinda want this.
> 
> Anyone who has this installed on their car.. what did you actually notice?
> Yes I can read what it's supposed to do.. but actually user feedback for this specific car or any of its variants.. would be appreciated!


It made a night and day difference. Used to feel the shifts in the higher rpm as the engine would jerk the chasis under full load. Now you just hear the shift but barely feel it. Put the car up on stands and push on the engine from front to back and you'll be shocked how much movements the stock mount allow. After installing the dog bone mount it barely moves at all and I didn't feel or hear any change in NVH.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

yip said:


> It made a night and day difference. Used to feel the shifts in the higher rpm as the engine would jerk the chasis under full load. Now you just hear the shift but barely feel it. Put the car up on stands and push on the engine from front to back and you'll be shocked how much movements the stock mount allow. After installing the dog bone mount it barely moves at all and I didn't feel or hear any change in NVH.


This type of upgrade made a nice difference on my MkI TT. I'm intrigued by this. What car are you driving?


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> This type of upgrade made a nice difference on my MkI TT. I'm intrigued by this. What car are you driving?


The wife drives a MK2 TT daily. I drive it from time to time. At 60k miles it was amazing how much movement the stock mounts allowed. Seems it was designed to be more comfortable that performance orientated. 

Looking forward to replacing this car with the MK3 when it arrives and hoping they really engineered it more towards performance than comfort like they are claiming.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

yip said:


> The wife drives a MK2 TT daily. I drive it from time to time. At 60k miles it was amazing how much movement the stock mounts allowed. Seems it was designed to be more comfortable that performance orientated.
> 
> Looking forward to replacing this car with the MK3 when it arrives and hoping they really engineered it more towards performance than comfort like they are claiming.


Ok, thanks. Not sure how the base TT mount differs from the TTRS but I suspect it is significantly different to deal with the additional weight and power.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Ok, thanks. Not sure how the base TT mount differs from the TTRS but I suspect it is significantly different to deal with the additional weight and power.


I would also assume quite a bit different for the RS. I don't see the RS listed in the fitment list above. Also don't see these listed as fitting the RS from other brands.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm wondering if they'll fit the TTRS....034 want to chime in on this??!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Ok, thanks. Not sure how the base TT mount differs from the TTRS but I suspect it is significantly different to deal with the additional weight and power.


The TTRS insert is the same, but the dogbone (torque) arm itself is different. The bushing isn't any stiffer, but the length of the arm itself is different. We make an upgraded dogbone (torque) arm for the RS here: 

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, 8J Audi TTRS 6-Speed Manual, Motorsport*



We've seen a few broken torque arms on RS cars that were launched. The cast aluminum bodies can only deal with so much.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The TTRS insert is the same, but the dogbone (torque) arm itself is different. The bushing isn't any stiffer, but the length of the arm itself is different. We make an upgraded dogbone (torque) arm for the RS here:
> 
> *034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, 8J Audi TTRS 6-Speed Manual, Motorsport*
> 
> ...


With a Stage 2+ TT-RS, primarily street driven, with typical drivetrain movement when winding out the engine, is your Density Line Dog Bone Mount + upgraded Dog Bone enough to tame excessive engine/drivetrain movement? Or does one also need to add engine and transmission mounts as well? 

(Since I do drive primary street, I don't want to sacrifice "too much" NVH to tame the drivetrain wind-up.)

Thank you


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> With a Stage 2+ TT-RS, primarily street driven, with typical drivetrain movement when winding out the engine, is your Density Line Dog Bone Mount + upgraded Dog Bone enough to tame excessive engine/drivetrain movement? Or does one also need to add engine and transmission mounts as well?
> 
> (Since I do drive primary street, I don't want to sacrifice "too much" NVH to tame the drivetrain wind-up.)
> 
> Thank you


For a street-driven RS, they should be more than enough. We have a set of "Motorsport" line engine mounts coming out that we had in our car when it won last year's European Car Tuner GP. :thumbup:

That car also had this dogbone arm and Density Line dogbone bushing pair.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For a street-driven RS, they should be more than enough. We have a set of "Motorsport" line engine mounts coming out that we had in our car when it won last year's European Car Tuner GP.
> 
> That car also had this dogbone arm and Density Line dogbone bushing pair.


Thanks for the information. 

Sounds like starting with the dog bone and torque mounts would provide a good starting point... I can always add the other mounts, if I decide that a more solid mounting setup is required in the future. 

Do you happen to have any experience with the 2.5L TFSI engine running a single mass flywheel? I converted my mk6 GTI to a single mass flywheel and it caused the transmission gears to rattle/knock when I idling in neutral, especially with the AC on. It also vibrated the chassis, especially with aftermarket poly engine, transmission, and dog bone mounts. 

Should I expect the same behavior with the 5 cylinder TT-RS engine and a single mass flywheel? If so, do the 034 Motorsport rubber based mounts help reduce vibration being transmitted vs poly? Or should I expect about the same? 

I am going to need to ask for gift cards to 034 Motorsport for Christmas this year ☺


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Do you happen to have any experience with the 2.5L TFSI engine running a single mass flywheel? I converted my mk6 GTI to a single mass flywheel and it caused the transmission gears to rattle/knock when I idling in neutral, especially with the AC on. It also vibrated the chassis, especially with aftermarket poly engine, transmission, and dog bone mounts.
> 
> Should I expect the same behavior with the 5 cylinder TT-RS engine and a single mass flywheel? If so, do the 034 Motorsport rubber based mounts help reduce vibration being transmitted vs poly? Or should I expect about the same?
> 
> I am going to need to ask for gift cards to 034 Motorsport for Christmas this year ☺


We do; I believe the flywheel we were running in our TTRS Street Car weighed in at ~8 or 9 pounds. There is some gearbox chatter with a flywheel that light, but we also have steel single-mass flywheel options available that are more streetable. 

I'd definitely recommend sticking to Density Line rubber mounts over polyurethane alternatives. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back on the shelf and ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Any deals on this?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Any deals on this?


We'll be having our annual Black Friday Sale soon, so keep an eye on our website or our Facebook Page for more info next week.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We'll be having our annual Black Friday Sale soon, so keep an eye on our website or our Facebook Page for more info next week.


Sounds good. Thx


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! :beer:

We have plenty more of these MkII Audi TT/TT-S 2.0T FSI & 3.2L VR6 Billet Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrades in stock and ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who attended WinterFest 2015 this past Saturday! We'll have a full recap of the event soon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

It was great meeting some of you at Wuste this past weekend! 

We even saw a few of these in the wild! (Well, they were somewhere underneath a few cars that showed up...) :laugh:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrade | 8J Audi TT/TTS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------

